# Where to put my rear surrounds?



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

I just preordered my HTD towers and I need to decided / prepare to where I want my HTD bookshelves to be for my rear surround sound.

Either:
A) Keep them on stands put them behind the couch.
B) Mount up to the ceiling and face them down at an angle.

The look would be way cleaner if I mount to the ceiling (wires would be in the attic). What do you guys think?

The ceiling is 8' high

Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Picture_Shooter said:


> B) Mount up to the ceiling and face them down at an angle.


Go with "B" Rear surrounds should be above listening hight by about 3 ft. The sounds that come from the rear channels are meant to "fill" a space not be directed at your listening area as the fronts do.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Agree... I think they may be too directional if mounted on stands.


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> Agree... I think they may be too directional if mounted on stands.


That is exactly right.... they just don't sound the same side fired at listening level.
Thats how I had mine setup until I got them mounted up to the ceiling, firing just above the head level... they sound fantastic now..


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks all for your opinions  :yay:


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

The heretic raises his ugly head again... :demon: :devil: :raped: :mooooh:

I agree that I'd put them up on the walls, but I'm FOR directionality.

Back in the ProLogic days, diffuse sound made sense. But with the discrete signals of DD and DTS (pick a flavor), it makes sense to me to leave them pointed at the listener.

JCD


----------

